# Algonquin Power & Utilities receives big boost to five-year growth plan



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Available online at the Globe and mail.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

Interesting article and well researched by Andrew Willis. 

But would quoting the article verbatim in its entirety, particularly one behind a paywall, be a copyright infringement or is it considered fair use? I don't know for sure, just asking.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good point, adjusted it.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I used to own AQN but sold after almost doubling my money. I love utilities in these days of free money...I will look to wet my beak.


----------

